# Philadelphia @ Indiana



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Allen Iverson and the Philadelphia 76ers look to continue their best start in six seasons when they visit the Indiana Pacers on Tuesday night.
> 
> Iverson has averaged 34.0 points in leading Philadelphia to its first 3-0 start since it went a franchise-best 10-0 in 2000-01 - a season that ended with the Sixers in the NBA Finals.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061107/PHIIND/preview.html


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They win this and I'll start to get positive.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

They'll win.

I hope Webber continues his improved one-on-one post defense.


as well as the team defense from the Sixers as well.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> They win this and I'll start to get positive.



YAY. Hopefully were gonna have another on our side of the fence :clap: 

But on the real I expect us to have a good shot in this game, AI has some of his best games against Indy and they usually come against them on the road. Im looking forward to a great back and forth game here.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They did do pretty well last year against them...


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

This one will be a nail biter guys with us coming out on top.(Like you guys didnt know I'd say that :biggrin: )

We will still be undefeated and Sliccat I will be glad to see another Sixer fan being positive!!!!


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

smh @ dalembert missin that layup


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

5:22 1st

12 - 13 Pacers

Webber to the line after the commercial break. Man the Sixers offense just looks way better than last year. These guys move as a unit instead of a 2 man show. I know we was mad at Ollie running the point before the season but it looks like we are more balanced that way. Webber is looking good so far

(And by the way SAMMY'S O JUST BE LOOKING TERRIBLE :angel: )


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

2:07 1st

17 - 17

Should have had the lead but A.I. tries an alley hoop instead of going for the lay-up or passing it off to C-dub. Other than that....Good Defense and Offense...This will be a good one :banana:


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> 5:22 1st
> 
> 12 - 13 Pacers
> 
> ...



Dalembert wants to do too much. He's not a guard, smh


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Steal By Iverson!

23-18


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

End of 1st.

23-20.

not bad.

wish Korver didnt get those 2 early fouls,


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

I hate wille green.

I really do.

He has to go


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Halftime

51 - 36 Pacers

JUST DAMN TERRIBLE. :curse: OUR OFFENSE LEFT THE ARENA. :curse: MO CHEEKS IS AN IDIOT :curse: 
pitiful line-up out there to close the 2nd..... :curse:THey got 2 many backdoor lay-ups during this quarter :curse:and at the end of the quarter they got about 4 fast breaks :curse:they outscoared us by 18 in the 2nd


BOTTOM LINE TERRIBLE QUARTER


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Just got back from night class....looks like we are catching an *** beating.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Pacers 21 point lead.. what the hell is going down?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Reality check. Not to rain on the parade but the Sixers beat a terrible Atlanta team. Just beat a decent Orlando team and came back from behind to overcome a Heat team without Shaq. Now down 21 to the subpar Pacers? Same ol' Sixers.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Reality check. Not to rain on the parade but the Sixers beat a terrible Atlanta team. Just beat a decent Orlando team and came back from behind to overcome a Heat team without Shaq. Now down 21 to the subpar Pacers? Same ol' Sixers.


What was the Nets record again? Yeah...now **** off. :biggrin:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Noob said:


> Pacers 21 point lead.. what the hell is going down?


Meh. You win some, you lose some. they are just out playing us at the moment. The games gotten away from us.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> What was the Nets record again? Yeah...now **** off. :biggrin:



lol...Aww.. cmon now RedsDrunk. I know you don't mean that, now.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Why we resigned Willie Green to that stupid contract I do not know. In ~8 minutes of play he's managed to turn the ball over 3 times, miss 7 out of 8 field goal attempts and grab only 2 rebounds.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> Meh. You win some, you lose some. they are just out playing us at the moment. The games gotten away from us.


Yeah I know that, but obviously I can't watch the games so that was more of a 'whats going on compared to the last 3 games?' post than a 'our team sucks, i'm being negative etc.' post.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> lol...Aww.. cmon now RedsDrunk. I know you don't mean that, now.


Just joshin ya Jizzy.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Noob said:


> Yeah I know that, but obviously I can't watch the games so that was more of a 'whats going on compared to the last 3 games?' post than a 'our team sucks, i'm being negative etc.' post.


I didnt watch enough of it to really make comments either way noob sorry. As one of the announcers put it iverson has such a large burdon in the scoring department b/c more often then not the good role players we have have difficulties creating their own shots. Other than that I'll let others who saw more of it give their insight.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> I didnt watch enough of it to really make comments either way noob sorry. As one of the announcers put it iverson has such a large burdon in the scoring department b/c more often then not the good role players we have have difficulties creating their own shots. Other than that I'll let others who saw more of it give their insight.


Ok, no worries matey, cheers for the input, like always it's much appreciated! Just really sucks I don't get to see many games myself.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Reality check. Not to rain on the parade but the Sixers beat a terrible Atlanta team. Just beat a decent Orlando team and came back from behind to overcome a Heat team without Shaq. Now down 21 to the subpar Pacers? Same ol' Sixers.



I knew the haters would finally come when we lose. I bet this will be the most replies to a thread since the offseason. The threads were dead when we were unbeaten except for a few regular posters. U guys are hilarious....And Oh yeah the NETS ARE AZZ


If you weren't watching the games...We just played terrible. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

DieSlow69 said:


> I knew the haters would finally come when we lose. I bet this will be the most replies to a thread since the offseason. The threads were dead when we were unbeaten except for a few regular posters. U guys are hilarious....And Oh yeah the NETS ARE AZZ
> 
> 
> If you weren't watching the games...We just played terrible. It happens sometimes.


If you say so. I mean, there's also the fact of him being right.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Reality check. Not to rain on the parade but the Sixers beat a terrible Atlanta team. Just beat a decent Orlando team and came back from behind to overcome a Heat team without Shaq. Now down 21 to the subpar Pacers? Same ol' Sixers.



okay.
like the heat haven't been winnin' without shaq before.
like they dont have other stars on the team as well.

lol, shuddup


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Reality check. Not to rain on the parade but the Sixers beat a terrible Atlanta team. Just beat a decent Orlando team and came back from behind to overcome a Heat team without Shaq. Now down 21 to the subpar Pacers? Same ol' Sixers.


Eh, the Hawks outside of that first game have been looking pretty good so far this season. They're actually up on the Cavs in Cleveland right now.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Noob said:


> Why we resigned Willie Green to that stupid contract I do not know. In ~8 minutes of play he's managed to turn the ball over 3 times, miss 7 out of 8 field goal attempts and grab only 2 rebounds.



he needs to go.

they might as well. use his time to develop louis williams.

smh


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Griddy said:


> okay.
> like the heat haven't been winnin' without shaq before.
> like they dont have other stars on the team as well.
> 
> lol, shuddup


It's not exactly relevant here (it's actually a logical fallacy) but his comments make me wonder what the Nets record is Vs the Heat without Shaq.

I barely caught any of this one, got home from the library and they were down big and Granger was putting in work, so I don't know what happened.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Griddy said:


> okay.
> like the heat haven't been winnin' without shaq before.
> like they dont have other stars on the team as well.
> 
> lol, shuddup



Well, actually, the Heat really do miss Shaq. His presence gives guys like Payton and Posey a much easier time on the offensive end. By just him being out there carrying that wide load, he contests shots pretty well and offensive payers tend to not drive into the paint as much. Just saying.




> It's not exactly relevant here (it's actually a logical fallacy) but his comments make me wonder what the Nets record is Vs the Heat without Shaq.
> 
> I barely caught any of this one, got home from the library and they were down big and Granger was putting in work, so I don't know what happened.


With Shaq, The Nets took 3 out of the 4 against the heat last season. The one loss without Shaq. But the regular season really has no value when it's playoff time.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This just in.. the terrible Atlanta Hawks won in OT over the Cavs, they are 3-1.

The average Indiana Pacers are now 3-1.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> If you say so. I mean, there's also the fact of him being right.



How is one guys opinion fact. Most of the guys here were saying the Magic were suppose to be good and Miami you guys said we didnt have a chance against them. (Route your Miami post is needed now. What did you say they would say after we beat the Heat :biggrin: ....) In YOUR opinion if you think he's right then that's totaly your opinion. NOT A FACT. I on the other hand think he is wrong as HELL and he was waiting on us to lose so he could say something. I didn't see him around a week ago :biggrin: . SOUNDS LIKE A HATER TO ME!!!

But hey a loss is a loss we didnt play good basketball. We are still kicking azz though and will continue to do so!!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

DieSlow69 said:


> How is one guys opinion fact. Most of the guys here were saying the Magic were suppose to be good and Miami you guys said we didnt have a chance against them. (Route your Miami post is needed now. What did you say they would say after we beat the Heat :biggrin: ....) In YOUR opinion if you think he's right then that's totaly your opinion. NOT A FACT. I on the other hand think he is wrong as HELL and he was waiting on us to lose so he could say something. I didn't see him around a week ago :biggrin: . SOUNDS LIKE A HATER TO ME!!!
> 
> But hey a loss is a loss we didnt play good basketball. We are still kicking azz though and will continue to do so!!!!


But, he is correct in stating that, based on last season, beating two lottery teams and a team missing it's best or second best player isn't a great thing. 

Whether he's being a vulture is beside the point. The point is, as you said, they didn't play good basketball.

This teams lack of ability to sustain any sort of determination is their main weakness. They could play well, even very well, if they could ever sustain an effort. Team-wide, this is sorely lacking.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> But, he is correct in stating that, based on last season, beating two lottery teams and a team missing it's best or second best player isn't a great thing.
> 
> Whether he's being a vulture is beside the point. The point is, as you said, they didn't play good basketball.
> 
> This teams lack of ability to sustain any sort of determination is their main weakness. They could play well, even very well, if they could ever sustain an effort. Team-wide, this is sorely lacking.



Missed the game completely so cant comment on how we played but by NO MEANS is Orlando a lottery team and I know be4 we beat them there were many who thought they were pretty damn good I know at least Beez said they were a Sho-in for the playoffs

What I dont understand is this, Ok everyone said ATL sucked point taken, Bulls Crush the Heat and wow Heat are the next best thing since sliced bread, Orlando then crushes the Bulls, look out Orlando is nasty this year. We beat Orlando then beat the Heat, Ohhhh Orlando sucks they are a lottery team and the Heat are garbage without Shaq its last year all over again. What a bunch of bull****. If Im not wrong last year the heat killed us without Shaq didnt they, so wouldnt that be different from last year? and why be4 we beat Orlando are they great but then when we beat them they suck.

The one person Im surprisingly going to give props to is Coates for keeping it real, at least he is correcting all those punks who is saying ATL sucks and Miami is garbage without Shaq etc.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> This just in.. the terrible Atlanta Hawks won in OT over the Cavs, they are 3-1.
> 
> The average Indiana Pacers are now 3-1.



Ok. The Hawks beat the Knicks, Magic and a surprising win over the Cavs. They aren't exactly knocking off prime teams here.

The Pacers beat the Sixers, Charlotte and the Knicks. Again, they are beating teams they are supposed to beat. 

If you look at it record wise, you could say the Hornets are the best team in the NBA with the Mavs being the worst. But as you should know, it is not like that.

Not to take anything away from your guys 3-1 start, great start. 6-8 place in the East is definetly a possibilty for this team IF you can keep up this play. But hey, if the playoffs started today, you guys would have the best record in the East.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Ok. The Hawks beat the Knicks, Magic and a surprising win over the Cavs. They aren't exactly knocking off prime teams here.
> 
> The Pacers beat the Sixers, Charlotte and the Sixers. Again, they are beating teams they are supposed to beat.
> 
> ...



*edit* Cavs are a top tier team and the hawks beat them, Orlando was considered great when they knocked off the bulls, and Shaq honestly contributes 25 minutes nowadays at the best anyways so dont tell me we havent done ****. Like Die said you kept your *** away from here when we were winning and show up after our first loss, Also you wanted to point out the Hornets vs the Mavs record. If the Hornets keep playing the way they are playing they could be the best team right now. Same goes for the Mavs if the Mavs keep it up they are one of the worst right now.

There's no need to be that aggressive.

Ohhh and Btw you better becareful what you say about a shaq-less Miami team bc you play them this friday and Shaq very well might not play and if NJ were to lose to them..........HOW EMBARASSING it would be for you wouldnt it?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> your so full of garbage Cavs are a top tier team and the hawks beat them, Orlando was considered great when they knocked off the bulls, and Shaq honestly contributes 25 minutes nowadays at the best anyways so dont tell me we havent done ****. Like Die said you kept your *** away from here when we were winning and show up after our first loss, Also you wanted to point out the Hornets vs the Mavs record. If the Hornets keep playing the way they are playing they could be the best team right now. Same goes for the Mavs if the Mavs keep it up they are one of the worst right now


.
lol...Are we ready to annoint the Hawks as an elite team? Who actually thought the Magc were great? They sure haven't looked great there past couple of losses.
Shaq contributes in more ways then you think of. Limiting him to a 25 minute contributor is an understatement.
So by looking at the teams record and judging how they play, can we assume that every tea, will beat the Mavs and the Hornets are unstoppaBULL?



> *edit*


lol... Well, you'll have your shot at Toronto soon enough. I like you guys, that's why I like posting at the Sixers forum.




> Ohhh and Btw you better becareful what you say about a shaq-less Miami team bc you play them this friday and Shaq very well might not play and if NJ were to lose to them..........HOW EMBARASSING it would be for you wouldnt it?



But you just said above Shaq is a 25 minute player, lol. It would not be embarrasing at all, let me tell you. Dwyane Wade is amazing.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Ok. The Hawks beat the Knicks, Magic and a surprising win over the Cavs. They aren't exactly knocking off prime teams here.
> 
> The Pacers beat the Sixers, Charlotte and the Sixers. Again, they are beating teams they are supposed to beat.


It's early in the season though, discrediting wins doesn't really work this early. All teams are on an even playing field within the first 10 games so to say one win is more important than another is crazy, because the best a team can do is beat who they play.

I think you're looking a lot at how teams were last season and not considering that some of these teams have improved. It's not that the Magic, Hawks and Pacers are great teams but as of right two of those three are playing great basketball.



> If you look at it record wise, you could say the Hornets are the best team in the NBA with the Mavs being the worst. But as you should know, it is not like that.


I'm not looking at record wise as a way to tell who's best, because you don't get a real feel until we're 15-20 games into the season.. but as of right now if someone were to say the Hornets were closer to being the best in the league than the Mavericks, they'd be correct because the Mavs are playing terrible basketball right now.



> Not to take anything away from your guys 3-1 start, great start. 6-8 place in the East is definetly a possibilty for this team IF you can keep up this play. But hey, if the playoffs started today, you guys would have the best record in the East.


Right now it's a better start than I could've anticipated and I'm happy with it. I thought they'd stumble out of the gates and instead they've been performing ahead of my expectations, and the crow is outside cooking on the grill.

I don't think anyone is saying that because this is how it is now that's how it'll be come playoffs, no what is being said is "this is how it is now, so don't try to discredit wins."


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Where's Beez??????*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> It's early in the season though, discrediting wins doesn't really work this early. All teams are on an even playing field within the first 10 games so to say one win is more important than another is crazy, because the best a team can do is beat who they play.


All true but there are some wins that should have more value then others. You're correct in that every team starts off with a blank slate and most teams are not even playing there best ball and might not be for a while but there are some teams that you should be truimphant against.




> I think you're looking a lot at how teams were last season and not considering that some of these teams have improved. It's not that the Magic, Hawks and Pacers are great teams but as of right two of those three are playing great basketball.


I guess I somewhat did but none of those teams dramatically improved, IMO, enough to say that they've completely changed. I still think only one of those teams will make the playoffs. Guess we'll find out during the season.




> I'm not looking at record wise as a way to tell who's best, because you don't get a real feel until we're 15-20 games into the season.. but as of right now if someone were to say the Hornets were closer to being the best in the league than the Mavericks, they'd be correct because the Mavs are playing terrible basketball right now.


I can understand that especially with the power rankings and such. I was just forseeing into the season and I do think the Mavs will be better then the Hornets but right now, you could argue Oklahoma City/NO is betteror playing better at least.



> Right now it's a better start than I could've anticipated and I'm happy with it. I thought they'd stumble out of the gates and instead they've been performing ahead of my expectations, and the crow is outside cooking on the grill.


It's definetly surprising, no doubt about that. I actually thought the Sixers would make the playoffs.



> I don't think anyone is saying that because this is how it is now that's how it'll be come playoffs, no what is being said is "this is how it is now, so don't try to discredit wins."


Not trying to discredit the wins at all. I've applauded your team here for the start. I'm just questioning how long they can keep it up. But great and surprising start. nonetheless.


----------

